# Nivel de potenciometro con indicador en leds



## MAXI2799 (Nov 20, 2010)

bueno.. estoy haciendo un amplificador, y queria ponerle al potenciometro de volumen algo que me parecio muy interesante , y que vi en los equipos sony, que es que a medida que sube el potenciometro del volumen, sube la iluminacion de el contorno del pote, indicando el nivel del mismo., espero haber sido claro con mi explicacion media rara... el tema es que no encuentro ningun tema que trate algun circuito que logre eso.. y me gustaria saber como hacerlo.. estube pensando en usar integrados tipo 4028 o algo de eso.. pero no podria seguir el volumen mediante el potenciometro ,. sino con una señal digital.. el cual no es mi objetivo.. si tienen alguna ayuda se los agradeceria, saludosss


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 20, 2010)

Busca en el foro como VU LM3915 y tendras bastantes circuitos y opiniones al respecto!!

Fijate y avisanos si es lo que buscabas!


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 20, 2010)

Hola MAXI2799

Busca circuitos con LM4914 15 o 16 aqui mismo en el foro.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2010)

Yo entiendo otra cosa.
Si no estoy equivocado, @maxi2799 quiere hacer algo similar a lo que era en válvulas "El Ojo Mágico" 



​
Que era una válvula que iba cerrando un circulo a medida que mejoraba la sintonía, pero en lugar de hacerlo con el nivel de señal de audio sería según la posición del cursor del potenciómetro, tenga o *NO* audio.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 20, 2010)

Creo que se va a complicar un poco el montaje con la valvula no?
Se podria usar un pote doble y hacer un voltimetro con el LM3914? (El lineal es este no?)
De esa manera se podria tener una idea de la posicion del cursor sin tener en cuenta la señal de audio.

Que alguien corrija si me vole!!


----------



## crimson (Nov 20, 2010)

Hola MAXI2799, lo que necesitarías es un VCA, o control de volumen por tensión, como tienen las consolas de audio de alta gama. Hay uno en este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/limitador-volumen-proteger-potencias-18344/
te dejo el dibujo del VCA (Voltage Controlled Amplifier) propiamente dicho, con la tensión de control podés mover una barra de LEDs en derredor del pote de volumen. Saludos C


----------



## MAXI2799 (Nov 21, 2010)

no es tan complicado lo que quiero hacer , es una pavada que quiero ponerle para que sea mas vistoso el pote de volumen, que a medida que subo el volumen se valla llenando una barra de led´s..
se podria hacer con un LM3915 Y variar la resistencia de salida a los led con el pote de volumen?.. aunque no creo que resulte porque afectaria a toda la barra de leds.. mmm, se me ocurre algo parecido a lo de pipa09 pero no estoy seguro de que funcione bien...que dicen al respecto? queda muy bien si puedo agrego un video del equipo sony en el que lo vi .. todos los ultimos genezi y esos los tienen , saludoss


----------



## kikoaaf (Nov 21, 2010)

es algo muy sencillo, se puede hecer con operacionales, yo personalmente lo hice con un lm324, que contiene 4 operacionales incluidos en un chip de 14 contactos. debes de hacer un divisor de tension con la cantidad de resistencias que quieras, uno por operacional, y es un operacional por LED. Luego, entre resistencias sacas una derivacion para cada entrada inversora. si queres una escala lineal, las resistencias deben ser iguales, que es tu caso. por ultimo, deberas ingresar por la entrada no inversora con la tension proveniente del pote, al variar el pote varias la tension de entrada, cuando la tension alcanza a la tension de la entrada no inversora, tendras en la salida del operacional la tension Vcc con la cual lo alimentas, y mientras sea inferior tendras tendras Gnd, que es con lo cual debes alimentarlo en -Vcc. No creo que te sirva usar un lm3914, lm3915 o lm3916 ya que el divisor de tension que trae incluido el CI es logaritmico ya que se usar para indicar el nivel de audio, no se si se pueda cambiar. Yo lo hice de esta forma y funciono de maravilla. En cuanto pueda te subo un esquema.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 21, 2010)

Hacer lo que buscas con un LM3914 es simplísimo! El problema es que necesitas otra pista del pote para generar la tensión que "mueve" la secuencia de LEDs, es decir, *te hace falta un pote de tres pistas* en lugar de dos, ya que con una controlás el volumen del canal derecho, con otra el del izquierdo y con la tercera la escala de LEDs.
Se entiende ahora por que Crimson propuso un VCA?

Muchachos: Usen un poco la cabeza antes de proponer soluciones que son IRREALIZABLES por que no existen los componentes necesarios!!!!


----------



## kikoaaf (Nov 21, 2010)

Aqui te envio el circcuito, espero te sirva, saludos.

Amigo ezavalla... Y si usamos un tda 1524, el cual nos permite controlar el nivel de volumen con un pote simple??? Y con la otra pista movemos los LEDs. Usamos un pote doble, el cual existe y es totalmente conseguible.

Muchachos, usen la cabeza..........


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 21, 2010)

Porque no usar control de volumen individual? un pote doble para cada canal!

De esa manera una pista para el audio, la otra para el DC!

Igualmente aun no sabemos si el ampli es estereo o mono!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 21, 2010)

Espero que disculpen mi primitividad, pero yo haría una espiral logarítmica en cartulina y con eso dejaría pasar más o menos luz. Si me insultan, ojalá que sea amigablemente


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 21, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Espero que disculpen mi primitividad, pero yo haría una espiral logarítmica en cartulina y con eso dejaría pasar más o menos luz. Si me insultan, ojalá que sea amigablemente


 

Otra que un buen Bricollage!
Saludos amigo Black!!


----------



## MAXI2799 (Nov 21, 2010)

ezevalla= me parece interesante, pero nose si termine de entender.. porque el VCA de crimson lo que hace es pasar la señal de entrada a un nivel de voltaje supongo.. y a partir de eso yo utilizaria el lm3914 para la escala de leds? ,, en donde iria?..

kikoaaf= el esquema me hizo ver todo mas claro, ajaj entonces al variar el potenciometro , variaria la escala de led´s ? en vez de poner 4 niveles .. se le podrian agregar operacionales y hacer ... 4 niveles mas si agrego otro lm324 ? la tension vcc es la apta para los operacionales? unos 12 .. 15 v ? fuente simple estaria bien?

DESDE YA MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS LOS QUE PROPUSIERON SUS IDEAS LA VERDAD QUE EL FORO Y LA GENTE QUE LO COMPONE ME AYUDA UN MONTON A AVANZAR CON MI CARRERA DE ELECTRONICA 

pipa09 = el ampli es estereo.. nose a que te referis con el control de volumen individual  jaj

buenisimo, me voy a poner a hacerlo y asi termino el gabinete vistoso de mi ampli  jajaj .. la propuesta de fogonazo viene de maravilla chicos, en vez de buscar un pote triple.. puedo poner uno doble para los dos canales e implementar uno simple detras con el agregado ese de metal.. voy a ver como lo fabricaria en caso de no conseguir pote de 3.. pero dudo no encontrar, GRACIAS CHICOS, 
GRAN EFICIENCIAAA JAJA ! .. LO HAGO Y LES DIGO QUE TAL SALIO


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2010)

Me llevé los comentarios que faltan a un tema nuevo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/bricolaje-fabricar-potenciometros-4-pistas-47038/


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 21, 2010)

No me he leído todo elpost, pero en principio es mas, mas sencillo, simplemente se conecta el (lm3914,3915,3916) directamente al pote...y una resistencia.

Vamos por pasos, si el potenciómetro regula el volumen en ALTERNA, lo que nos permite superponer una tensión continua sin que interfiera con el audio.

Seria algo tan "sencillo" como lo del esquema adjunto, aplicamos la señal de audio atraves de condensadores electroliticos de unos 100uF/16V.

Mediante la resistencia R1 inyectamos una corriente DC así tenemos un divisor de tensión que el LM medirá.

1.-Mira como funciona el LM391X y busca la tensión mínima para fondo de escala.
2.-Calcula el divisor para que circule el mínimo de corriente (R1 elevada) pero suficiente para que llegue al fondo de escala, así el efecto del circuito sera casi despreciable.

Seguramente deberás utilizar la versión logarítmica 3915 o la versión Vumeter 3916 que se ajustan a las características del potenciómetro.

Es importante que la tension donde se conecta R1 sea relativamente estable, se podria utilizar el ¿VReg? del lm391X, mira el datasheet o mediante un zener o un simple 78XX.

Disculpa por el diagrama es que no tengo demasiado tiempo,.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 21, 2010)

MAXI2799 dijo:


> pipa09 = el ampli es estereo.. nose a que te referis con el control de volumen individual  jaj


 
Me referia a usar dos potes doble (uno  para cada canal de tu ampli), asi se usaba una pista para la señal de audio y la restante para manejar el DC, asi para los dos canales!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 21, 2010)

kikoaaf dijo:


> Amigo ezavalla... Y si usamos un tda 1524, el cual nos permite controlar el nivel de volumen con un pote simple??? Y con la otra pista movemos los LEDs. Usamos un pote doble, el cual existe y es totalmente conseguible.


Sip, ya lo había pensado y es una buena idea, pero no sé si es viable, por que eso exige reemplazar el preamplificador y la estructura de ganancia del TDA1524 no es muy buena para esas cosas...
No sé, si posteara el esquema que está usando tal vez podría hablarse mas en firme, pero así....mmmmmmmm



MAXI2799 dijo:


> ezevalla= me parece interesante, pero nose si termine de entender.. porque el VCA de crimson lo que hace es pasar la señal de entrada a un nivel de voltaje supongo.. y a partir de eso yo utilizaria el lm3914 para la escala de leds? ,, en donde iria?..


Nop, el VCA te permite controlar el "volumen" de los dos canales con una sola tensión de CC. Si usás un pote doble, podés utilizar la otra pista para el control de los LEDs. El problema del VCA es que hay que "meterlo" dentro del preamplificador o cruzarlo con este para que operen en conjunto.

Por que no posteás el esquema COMPLETO (pre + amplificador) que está usando, así vemos si es viable la idea o nó?????


----------



## crimson (Nov 21, 2010)

Me gustó la idea de tíopepe123, habría que experimentarla... Saludos C


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 21, 2010)

con lo del vca, no se podria utilizar el vcc para el circuito de los leds?


----------



## crimson (Nov 21, 2010)

Sería así Helminto, como marca el dibujo, con un sólo  potenciómetro se sube el volumen de ambos canales y la barra de Leds. Saludos C


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 21, 2010)

presisamente, de eso hablaba....


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 21, 2010)

Me parece que la idea del VCA de Crismon es la que se lleva el premio esta ves!
Aunque tambien se podria llegar a probar la que nos dio Tiopepe!
Saludos a todos!


----------



## thenot (Nov 22, 2010)

Sin saber mucho de electrónica y utilizando lo que sé, lo haría mediante microcontroladores.
Usaria un potenciometro normal y mediante el adc de un micro leería su estado, con ello iluminaria los led que quisiera y para subir y bajar el volumen algún potenciometro digital como el CAT5269 y aun mas, aprovechando que estaría usando un microcontrolador, usaria un TDA7449 con el cual aparte de poder regular el volumen, tendria un control de tonos. Ademas al tener el microcontrolador se podría agregar un lcd en donde se podría visualizar el volumen y el control de tonos (al usar el ultimo ci).. bueee y un montón de cosas mas que se ocurran... pero que se escapan al tema ya que solo se quiere mostrar el nivel del volumen a través de iluminación o luces.

Bueno solo ideas a algo que ya creo se soluciono! 

Saludos!!


----------



## gasnalu (Dic 11, 2010)

Pienso que tambien se puede realizar con operacionales, de acuerdo a los diagramas de la circuiteria interna de los LM3914, LM3915. Lo unico que yo convertiria a continua la señal del potenciometro para despues compararla en tension.


----------



## osk_rin (Ene 4, 2012)

buescando chips me encontre este que tiene a mi consideracion algo que les puede servir para su fin, el tema es viejo pero haber si alguien se da una vuelta por aqui. el chip es un SC9235

desde luego es unasimple opinion no se como trebaje ese ic yo solo lo encontre buscando un control de volumen digital, si estoy equivocado disculpen


----------



## Dave02 (Ene 21, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Hola MAXI2799, lo que necesitarías es un VCA, o control de volumen por tensión, como tienen las consolas de audio de alta gama. Hay uno en este post:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/limitador-volumen-proteger-potencias-18344/
> te dejo el dibujo del VCA (Voltage Controlled Amplifier) propiamente dicho, con la *tensión de control* podés mover una barra de LEDs en derredor del pote de volumen. Saludos C



disculpame crimson pero, de donde regulo la tension de control? ese esquema queria acoplarlo a tu segundo dibujo donde propones un solo potenciometro para variar 6 canales de audio y una barra de leds. necesitaria sacar un solo cable de la "tension de control", de donde lo puedo sacar? gracias.

pd: alguien lo probo?


----------

